# spaying vouchers



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i no cats protection help out with the costs of getting cats done but is there any where that helps out with the cost off getting dogs spayed/ neutered???
heard there was some vouchers for spaying staffies at discover dogs not sure how you'd go around getting them
For my friend who is struggling tofind t money to spay her dog ?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

The RSPCA, Dogs Trust and PDSA (I think) do offer help for people on benefits if she qualifies? I got my recent addition done by voucher from RSPCA because he was an ex-breeding dog dumped by his lovely owner after she'd finished using him!!! Might be worth ringing her local officer to see if they can help?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

also the blue cross helps people who are on benefits


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

i would also like to know this, although im not on benifits but now my hours are cut to 7 a week and would need help to get Boris done


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

krrbl123 said:


> i would also like to know this, although im not on benifits but now my hours are cut to 7 a week and would need help to get Boris done


Why do you want him done ?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

because i wont be breeding him, so its best to have him done,


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you have an humane society there? I know that they provide a very rate. especially if your not working!


----------



## chesney2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi there if go on to the dogs trust website and explain to them you wish to have your bitch spayed, they will be able to put you intouch with a vet near by to you who would do it under there voucher scheme.itis also best say most vets if you let your bitch have its 1st season before the operation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

The Mayhew animal home do free neutering for SBT's,
Email [email protected] or telephone 020 8969 0178for details.


----------

